# Souris et claviers Logitech [1] !...



## magicnobru (14 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

ma souris Krosoft à rendu l'ame ( surement à force de taper dessus )
Je vais prochainement acheter un G5 avec Bluetooth et j'hésite en les 2 souris Logitech MX700 ou MX900, car d'après certains threads, la MX 900 ne serait pas totalement compatible ( les boutons ne seraient pas programmables et ne marcheraient pas ).

Des avis d'utilisateurs des 2 souris seraient les bienvenus, ainsi que des conseils...

Merci à tous


----------



## demougin (14 Novembre 2003)

j'ai une MX 700 depuis presque 1 an et cela marche parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai acheté un ensemble logitech cordless desktop optical (compatible mac!) et  téléchargé le logiciel logitech Iccinstalldisk111.dmg pour utiliser les boutons spécials du clavier.L'install se passe bien mais dans les préférences systéme le logiciel ne fonctionne pas. Le clavier fonctionne mieux sans le logiciel.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
Merci
je suis en 10.3.2


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous,
J'ai remplacé mon clavier USB Apple par un clavier sans fils (pas bluetooth) Logitech avec le souris MX700, mais j'ai un problème de configuration des multiples boutons de celle-ci et la documentation (trop succinte de Logitech ne m'y aide pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Je souhaite paramètrer les 2 boutons flêches (à gauche de la souris) pour me permettre de faire page précédente et page suivante dans mon navigateur internet qui est Camino. Si quelqu'un a le même clavier ou si il connaît la réponse merci de m'aider...


----------



## kolem (18 Avril 2004)

J'ai une souris logitech mx 700 qui est donc bluetooth.
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de l'utiliser sans brancher la borne au connecteur usb. J'ai essayé de voir si mon powerbook (qui a le module bluetooth intégré) la détectait sans la brancher mais ca ne marche pas.
Oui car quel intérêt d'avoir une borne connecté sur mon port usb autant avoir une souris avec fil...

Merci d'avance de votre réponse.


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2004)

la 700 n'est pas bluetooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est la mx 900 qui l'est


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2004)

Tu as du installer le soft fourni par logitec, ça te donne un panneau _Logitech control center_ dans les prefs.
Tu vas sur ce panneau de configuration, tu sélectionne ta souris et tu cliques sur _configurer_.
Là ça t'ouvre une fenêtre avec un tableau : la colonne _Nom_ contient la liste des boutons, la colonne _Action affectée_ te permet pour chaque bouton de configurer... L'action affectée ! Il s'agit de menus déroulants dans lesquels tu choisis une action dont tu personnalises ou précises le fonctionnement dans le cadre _Détails_ en bas du panneau.
Voilà !


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2004)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur la manière de configurer la souris. Toutefois, c'est dasn l'action qu'il faut choisir que je ne sais pas comment faire, peux-tu m'aider ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2004)

Il me semblait bien aussi


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2004)

Simple : les boutons _page précédente_ et _page suivante_ correspondent aux raccourcis clavier [pomme]+[flèche gauche] et [pomme]+[flèche droite].

Il te suffit donc pour le _Bouton précédent pour le pouce_ de sélectionner l'action _Frappe_ et en _Détail_, onglet _Configurer la frappe_, tu appuies sur la flèche gauche de ton clavier, ce qui inscrira "Flèche gauche" dans le cadre _Entrez une touche..._, puis tu choisis à droite le deuxième modificateur, correspondant à la touche [pomme].
Après tu fais la même chose pour l'autre bouton de ta souris, en cliquant bien sûr sur la flèche droite.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2004)

Super impeccable, rine à dire, sinon....MERCI


----------



## 1509 (29 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

je possède une souris Logitech "Cordless Optical Mouse". 

A chaque démarrage, les préférences de la vitesse de défilement du curseur sont remises à zéro (trop rapide à mon goût). Je suis obligé d'aller dans les "prefs système" et dans le tableau de bord "souris" pour ralentir le déplacement du curseur. Ce paramètre n'existe pas dans le tableau de bord "logitech". 
J'ai essayé d'effacer tous les fichiers logitech et lcc du disque et de réinstaller, mais rien n'y fait le curseur est toujours aussi rapide au démarrage.

Petit détail : à chaque démarrage avant de redéfinir une vitesse dans le tableau de bord "souris", la vitesse de la souris blanche Apple est quant à elle normale.

Merci de m'aider...


----------



## cecil (29 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

  Veuillez de prime abord nous signifier votre type de souris (quel numéro) et surtout la version de votre système.

Merci. A+


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2004)

J'ai le même problème depuis que je suis sous Panther X.3.3
Avant, je n'avais rien remarqué.
il s'agit de la logitech optical cordless (bleue)
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution, mais s'il y en a une, je suis preneur.


----------



## Judock (29 Avril 2004)

Le nom exact est "Cordless Mouseman Optical"

Le système est 10.3.3 sur G4 Bi-1,4 Ghz.

Ce vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir le problème.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## cecil (1 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,


   J'ai aussi ce genre de souris logitech, une MX 700, je ne rencontre pas ce genre de problème. Il faut dire aussi que je n'ai pas intallé les pilotes de logitech, qui ne servent à rien, si ce n'est que rajouter des incompatibilités ou des gadgets au système.

Désinstallez tout pilotes logitech pour les souris, ils ne servent à rien. Vous pouvez parametre vos boutons avec OSX directement.

Cordialement. A+


----------



## myckmack (1 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Désinstallez tout pilotes logitech pour les souris, ils ne servent à rien. Vous pouvez parametre vos boutons avec OSX directement.


Tous les boutons ?


----------



## demougin (1 Mai 2004)

j'ai cette souris avec piolte logitech et aucun pb


----------



## Zanzi (2 Mai 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cette souris avec piolte logitech et aucun pb



Pareil pour moi, aucun probleme avec MX700 et pilote installé


----------



## Judock (3 Mai 2004)

J'ai enlevé les éléments Logitech : plus de problème. 
Pour info je ne me sers que des 2 boutons classiques + mollette et tout fonctionne. La vitesse de la roulette est suffisante.
A tester plus logntemps donc...

Merci.


----------



## Judock (4 Mai 2004)

Bon j'ai parlé trop vite.
Après un redémarrage, le curseur s'est remis à galoper. il a fallu aller dans les préférences système/souris et reparamétrer la vitesse du curseur...
Snif, pas moyen de résoudre ce problème...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, tout est dans le titre, j'ai acheté à la Fnac une souris Logitech cordless optical click et lorsque j'éteind mon iBook, elle ne s'éteind pas, la petite lumiere rouge est encore allumé, seul moyen, enlever les piles?

J'ai essayé en appuyant sur le bouton "Connect" mais rien?
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer 

Merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (23 Juin 2004)

Tu es sans doute impatient. Attends un peu plus longtemps et elle va s'éteindre toute seule. Pas dans la seconde même où tu éteinds ton Mac.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Juin 2004)

Ah, c'est sur que j'ai pas trop chercher a comprendre   
J'ai éteind mon petit iBook et j'ai vu que la lumièere était toujours allumée 10 sec après! Etant abitué que mon ancienne optique s'étienne directement (dû à l'USB)

Merci, je vais attendre alors


----------



## imaout (23 Juin 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je vais attendre alors


Dès que les piles sont nases, elle s'éteint...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Juin 2004)

En fait elle ne s'éteind pas 
Help, c'est chiant d'enlever les piles?


----------



## roro (28 Juin 2004)

de mémoire, le fonctionnement est similaire sur ma souris M$ sans fil, la diode ne s'éteint pas. Je dis de mémoire car elle est tellement imprécise que je ne l'utilise plus...


----------



## imaout (28 Juin 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> En fait elle ne s'éteind pas
> Help, c'est chiant d'enlever les piles?


Comme tu dis.
Moi je mets un petit bout de papier au bout d'une pile pour empêcher le contact.
Franchement ils auraient pu mettre un bouton on/off comme sur celle de Cellink (http://www.macway.com/v1/product_info.php?cPath=9_149_409_647&products_id=1233).


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Juin 2004)

je sens que je vais employer la mê^me technique


----------



## lalou (29 Juin 2004)

Je rebondis sur le fil à propos des souris cordless Logitech, car la mienne (une Cordless Mouse Special Edition) ne répond plus depuis hier...  . Super pratique, je l'ai depuis un an environ.
J'ai chnagé les piles mais nada... Je vais l'amener au boulot pour l'essayer sur un PC et voir si ça vient de la souris ou du système.


----------



## lalou (29 Juin 2004)

I l ya un CD fourni avec la Logitech Cordless Mouse qui installe un petit utilitaire pour gérer la souris: _MouseWare_ (qui se glisse dans la tableau de bord chez OS9 ou dans le Program Files chez Windows).
Fallait s'en douter; _MouseWare_ ne prend en charge que le port PS/2 sur le PC de l'école... Du coup, je n'ai pas pu essayer vraiment ma souris defectueuse. N'empêche que le PC a reconnu l'USB Receiver... Si elle fonctionne sur le PC et pas sur mon iMac, je suis vert


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2004)

voila j'ai installé la souris optique 3 bouton que j'avais auparavant sur mon pc ,sur mon ibook croyant qu'il n'y aurait pas de problemes étant donné que le cd rom d'installation mentionnait compatible mac os 8,9 et windows(la souris fut achetée il y a deux ans a peine).or le driver ne fonctionne pas(je suis sous panther) et la souris est reconnue 
mais elle est d'une lenteur exceptionelle.
j'ai essayé d'aller trouver un driver sur le site de logitech(la mienne necessitait un driver mouseware) mais là ,parmi le diaporama des souris je trouve pas non plus la mienne.
y'a t'il une soluce ou bien dois je la mettre à la poubelle?


----------



## myckmack (30 Juin 2004)

Essaye le driver de cette page : c'est là .


----------



## baptistecanazzi (2 Juillet 2004)

La MX900 n'est pas entièrement compatible Macintosh car Logitech n'a pour le moment rien dévellopé pour la gérer. En revanche tu peux DL "GamePad" qui te permet de parramétrer tes boutons. Une dernière chose, sans le pilote Logitech, le glissement de cette souris est limite détestable... Elle est horriblement lente et ceux, même avec la vitesse de glissement au maximum dans le pilote du mac. Cette souris est agréable dans le sens ou si l'on a un Dongle BlueTooth intégré, on a vraiment rien à brancher, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la MX700.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Juillet 2004)

baptistecanazzi a dit:
			
		

> Cette souris est agréable dans le sens ou si l'on a un Dongle BlueTooth intégré, on a vraiment rien à brancher, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la MX700.


Et tu fais comment pour la recharger si tu ne branches _vraiment_ rien ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Juillet 2004)

Tu me vois étonné à propos de la MX900 !

J'ai une MX700, il y a un panneau de préférences pour régler les fonctions liées à ses multiples boutons, donc j'imagine qu'il existe aussi pour la MX900. Elle est plus rapide que ma souris Apple optique simple, au point que j'ai du diminuer la vitesse de déplacement des souris dans les préférences système.

Au départ je pensais acheter une MX900 en pensant que sa base bluetooth m'éviterait d'acheter un dongle bluetooth pour profiter de cette techno. Cette fonctionnalité disponible sur PC ne l'est pas sur Mac et donc cette souris n'a finalement aucun avantage sur la MX700 que j'ai donc choisie.

Question branchement, dans les deux cas, on a une base qui sert de transmetteur et de rechargeur pour la souris, reliée au Mac en usb et avec une prise d'alimentation électrique. À noter qu'un pote m'a appris l'existence de souris sans fil qui se rechargent avec un cordon qui se branche à l'avant de la souris, comme une souris filaire, et n'empêche pas son utilisation pendant le rechargement, tandis que celles à bases comme les MX700/900 nécessitent de les laisser se charger plantées sur leur base et donc inutilisables pendant ce temps. Ça signifie qu'il faut une seconde souris pour les moments où elle doit se recharger, ce qui bien sûr peut arriver n'importe quand à moins de la mettre en charge chaque nuit.


----------



## lalou (4 Juillet 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me vois étonné à propos de la MX900 !
> 
> J'ai une MX700, il y a un panneau de préférences pour régler les fonctions liées à ses multiples boutons, donc j'imagine qu'il existe aussi pour la MX900





			
				baptistecanazzi a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière chose, *sans  le pilote Logitech*, le glissement de cette souris est limite détestable...


 En effet, il faut absolument ce pilote pour avoir la MX700 ou la MX900 ds le panneau des pref.

 Je viens d'acheter pour 90¤ le pack clavier/souris _Logitech® Cordless Desktop MX _(suite au décès de mon ancienne souris _Logitech® optical cordless mouse... _qui, un beau matin, ne s'est plus réveillée ) et je dois dire que je suis vraiment enchantée par la MX700. De plus, le clavier est super pratique.

 Attention toutefois, il faut le logiciel _MouseWare M4.0.2 (_téléchargeable sur le site de Logitech, je crois), pour pouvoir utiliser la souris qd on boot OS9 (moi, ça m'arrive encore...).


----------



## lalou (13 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je viens d'acheter le pack clavier/souris sans fil Logitech® Cordless Desktop MX et je me rend compte que je ne peux pas programmer les fonctions d'Exposé avec les touches F9, F10 et F11 ? 
Ni avec n'importe quelle autre touche F d'ailleurs  , car elles sont toutes dédiées à des fonctions d'impression, d'ouverture de dossier, d'enregistrement ? dont j'ai cure !! 
Le logiciel Préférence Système Device Manager (v1.1.1), fourni avec, me propose pourtant quantité de réglages sur la souris et le clavier. Je peux "lancer une application" avec les touches F ? 
D'où ma question, qui va sous paraître bête mais bon ? Où trouver l'application Exposé dans le système ??

(PS: les seules touches avec lesquelles j'ai pu configurer Exposé, avec le Panneau des Préférences Exposé, sont les touches Maj, Ctrl, Alt et Pomme... Avouez qu'elles ne sont pas faites pour ça !!)

Si l'un d'entre vous possède aussi ce clavier (ou du même style), help please!

Merci.


----------



## lalou (16 Juillet 2004)

Je m'en doutais un peu? Personne n'utilise de clavier Logitech ou Micro$oft  
(quand on se perd du côté obscur, faut s'débrouiller tout seul!)

Mais quand même, il y a 1 gros sigle OSX sur la boîte  :hein:. Pourquoi n'arriverai-je point à configurer Exposé ?


----------



## LeJeff (25 Juillet 2004)

bon, un peu tard, mais j'espère que cela te sera utile quand même... Je n'ai pas le Cordless Desktop, mais la version filaire du clavier (Internet Navigator Special Edition) mais à part ça, il fonctionne pareil...
Tout d'abord, je te conseille de mettre à jour le pilote... la dernière version est la 1.2.1.

Ensuite, dans la doc, il est écrit que pour utiliser les touches de fonction (genre Exposé), il faut appuyer sur la touche "Verr. F" qui doit se trouver en haut à gauche du clavier (juste au dessus de la touche "User")... Une petite led doit s'allumer sous la molette du volume et à partir de ce moment, les touches de fonction sont reconnue normalement par OSX. 

Une autre astuce consiste, dans le panneau de configuration du clavier à programmer les touches que tu utilises pour Exposé... Pour cela:

Va dans les préférences d'exposé et change les touches de fonctions (ne met pas celle que tu veux utiliser)... attention, c'est important, sinon l'étape suivante ne fonctionne pas.
Dans le "Control Center", ouvre les réglage du clavier
Pour chaque touche de fonction que tu veux libérer, choisi l'action "Frappe", et frappe la touche de fonction que tu modifies (ex: le réglage final est "F9-Ordinateur": Frappe F9... attention, il faut que le "Verr F" soit actif sinon la touche n'est pas reconnue!!)
Retourne dans les préférences d'Exposé et réactive tes touches préférées

Voilà, j'espère que c'est assez clair


----------



## lalou (26 Juillet 2004)

Mucho gracias   . Ton explication est parfaitement claire et tout fonctionne nickel comme je veux à présent...  .


----------



## mefisto33 (16 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous,

je viens de m'acheter un clavier sans fil Logitech compatible Mac OS X.

A ma grande surprise toutes les fonctions spéciales du clavier fonctionnent (accés internet, messagerie et iTunes, ...), mais les touches des caractères spéciaux (!, $, ù, ...) ne fonctionnent pas !!!

Savez-vous comment faire comprendre à OS X que je n'utilise plus le clavier standard Mac et que je voudrais utiliser tous les caractères spéciaux définis sur mon clavier !!!!

Merci d'avance à tous...

@+


----------



## Apca (16 Octobre 2004)

Salut, et bienvenu 

A-tu été voir dans "preference/clavier" si tu trouvait rien ?  :mouais:


----------



## mefisto33 (16 Octobre 2004)

Dans les préférences clavier, il n'y a rien sur le type de clavier.


Par contre dans "préférences->international->menu saisie" il parle de la configuration clavier, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à me servire des touches "caractères spéciaux".

Je continue....


----------



## steinway (17 Octobre 2004)

mefisto33 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je viens de m'acheter un clavier sans fil Logitech compatible Mac OS X.
> 
> ...



t as telecharge le dernier pilote ?


----------



## madmojito (1 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une souris Logitech. J'ai installé le pilote, mais après installation j'obtiens un message d'erreur m'indiquant que l'extension système "Logitech USBHI Devices.kext" situé dans SystemLibraryExtensions, est mal installé. J'ai recommencé l'opération (désinstallation, puis réinstallation), mais rien à faire, j'ai toujours le même message...  

Je fonctionne sur G5, OS 10.3

Si vous avez des idées, je vous en remercie d'avance !


----------



## giraffe (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous,

Alors deja je pensais que le sujet aurait deja ete traité mais apparament pas ou alors je suis bete et sais pas faire une recherche....
En fait voila j'ai un clavier et souris sans fil logitech de PC que je connecte avec mon mac et il marche sans souci....
Seulement la disposition est pas la meme ( le @ etc etc)
Le clavier est fait aussi pour les macs car y'a une pomme sur le alt etc mais je sais pas comment faire pour changer la disposition du clavier.
C'est possible de le faire....?
Merci de m'aider


----------



## giraffe (5 Novembre 2004)

giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Alors deja je pensais que le sujet aurait deja ete traité mais apparament pas ou alors je suis bete et sais pas faire une recherche....
> En fait voila j'ai un clavier et souris sans fil logitech de PC que je connecte avec mon mac et il marche sans souci....
> ...



Bon alors je me suis repondu tout seul en fait il faut aller dans international et mettre le clavier "logitech french" c'est bizarre car il me semble deja avoir essayé....
La difference est que a la place du Alt+Gr on utilise le alt option pour atteindre le @ ce qui est pas la mme touche mais bon va falloir s'y faire (le alt Gr etant la touche pomme donc forcement qui sert a autre chose)


----------



## fanou (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté vendredi une souris Logitech mx 1000 (64 ¤ a Montgallet), c'est celle qui est laser.
J'ai installé les derniers pilotes, je lui ai même acheté un tapis souris tout noir pour son confort...
Mais rien n'y fait, le curseur saute, parfois quand je le bouge je le retrouve 3 cm plus bas et c'est très pénible ! en plus c'est inacceptable  pour un mulot qui devrait être super précis.
Je vais appeler Logitech demain, mais si quelqu'un à déjà eu le problème...
Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

ça m'énerve tellement que j'ai envie de la jeter par la fenêtre...
Je vais la reporter au magasin. ça doit être un problème technique, personne n'a l'air d'avoir le même souci...


----------



## bacman (8 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> ça m'énerve tellement que j'ai envie de la jeter par la fenêtre...
> Je vais la reporter au magasin. ça doit être un problème technique, personne n'a l'air d'avoir le même souci...


désolé mais je suis ravi de cette souris qui m'apportte un surplus de confort apréciable.
essaye de changer de tapis, j'ai eu ce Pb avec la souris apple sur un tapis noir; il faut egalement baisser la sensibilité dans les prefs logitech, ce periphérique est au moins 2 fois plus sensible que la souris apple.
Tous les tests que j'ai lu sont unanimes pour classer cette souris comme une sinon la meilleure souris actuelle


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais je suis ravi de cette souris qui m'apportte un surplus de confort apréciable.
> essaye de changer de tapis, j'ai eu ce Pb avec la souris apple sur un tapis noir; il faut egalement baisser la sensibilité dans les prefs logitech, ce periphérique est au moins 2 fois plus sensible que la souris apple.
> Tous les tests que j'ai lu sont unanimes pour classer cette souris comme une sinon la meilleure souris actuelle


Oui, c'est bien pour ça que je ne comprends pas son comportement...
J'ai posté un cas chez logitech, j'attends.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai acheté vendredi une souris Logitech mx 1000 (64 ¤ a Montgallet)...



eh oui..Montgallet 

ce qu'on y achète risque de coûter bien plus cher qu'ailleurs... 

c'est à ses risques et périls

la provenance de ce que ces "chinois" vendent n'est pas tjs très claire, et quand on sait que les pays asiatiques sont les champions de la contrefaçon, ce serait étonnant que l'informatique échappe à leurs talents, surtout que les composants (originaux) sont maintenant presque tous fabriqués là-bas....


----------



## fanou (9 Novembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> eh oui..Montgallet
> 
> ce qu'on y achète risque de coûter bien plus cher qu'ailleurs...
> 
> ...


 Non !
 Pour de la ram je veux bien mais là j'ai la boite et tout, et ils sont meme partenaire logitech...
 une mauvaise piece ça peut arriver n'importe ou...
 Et quel est l'interet de payer  80 euro chez surcouf ?


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Stop à la polémique, merci


----------



## fanou (9 Novembre 2004)

oui, pour revenir au sujet j'ai l'impression que la bete est hyper capricieuse au niveau du tapis souris...
je l'ai prise au boulot (pour lui monter mes collègue    ) et je l'ai utilisée sans tapis.
Résultat: presque pas de "décrochage".
Je cherche le tapis idéal...


----------



## bacman (10 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche le tapis idéal...


cette souris ne nécessite pas de tapis


----------



## fanou (10 Novembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> cette souris ne nécessite pas de tapis


  Sur mon bureau en boa, pardon en bois, le pointeur décroche...


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2004)

Les souris optiques n'aiment pas les surfaces brillantes, y compris les surfaces sombres mais vernies et les tapis de souris brillants 
Mieux vaut trouver une surface mat quelle quelle soit


----------



## fanou (10 Novembre 2004)

je vais y arriver ! 
merci de vos conseils


----------



## fanou (5 Décembre 2004)

conclusion:
Apres plusieurs tests avec logitech via leur site, il me disent de l'echanger.
Ce que j'ai fait en début de semaine, et depuis plus de problème !
elle était bien défectueuse....


----------



## darkelphe (8 Décembre 2004)

*MX 1000 : speedy gonzales mulot vitesse lumière*

*Souris Logitech MX 1000*


Aujourd'hui, je vais vous raconter une histoire extraordinaire. Celle de Speedy Gonzales version Laser...

Comme vous le savez speedy gonzales est une souri super rapide, et c'est d'ailleurs le mythe de ce mulo.  Logitech en a sorti sa version. Mais pas besoin de l'apprivoiser : c'est elle qui vous apprivoise !
La prise en main : 12 boutons en contant la molette de défilement bidirectionnelle... A première vue c'est imposant. On ne se sent pas capable de gréer cette quantité de boutons. Détrompez-vous. Chacun d'eu est étudier pour tomber naturellement sous les doigts (pour un droitier).
Mieux vaut résumer l'utilité de chaque bouton : 


le bouton droit et gauche  : 
	rien a dire, tout le monde se comprend (sauf peut être les utilisateur Macintosh dont je fait parti. Pour eux voici le message : Vive les souris à 2 boutons!! a mort la souris Apple ! certes design mais inutilisable)


La molette de défilement un peut spécial : 
	J'avait jamais tester une molette multi directionnelle : défilement horizontal et vertical... Pratique. Cependant le clic de la molette est quasi inutilisable : lorsque l'on appuyé sur ce bouton, on arrive a déclencher tous les boutons sauf ceux ci. A oublier...


Les boutons de défilement automatique :
	Il existe sur cette souris deux boutons permettant de faire descendre ou monter la page sans faire tourner indéfiniment la molette. Certes il existe l'auto schroll mais ces boutons sont tout de même pratique (même si je ne les utilisent pas pour cette fonction).


Le bouton de changement d'application :
	Il permet d'un clic d'effecteur la commande CTRL+TAB si pratique. Pourquoi une tell fonction me diriez vous? C'est bien pratique lorsque l'on utilise la souris pour faire office de télécommande...


Les boutons precedents et suivant.
	Permettent comme leur nom l'indique de naviguer sur internet tranquillement et facilement. Perso je les ai tester sur Firefox (vive Firefox, boo Internet Explorer !!)
	C'est très pratique et en plus il ne sont pas trop difficiles a enfoncer.


Voici donc une succincte description des oreilles de Speddy gonzales.


--------------------------

Nous allons maintenant nous intéresser a ses yeux (ou plutôt a son oeil)

Pour avoir tester les deux technologies, et même les trois, je peux vous dire que le laser est la meilleur de toutes : 
	- elle reprend la vivacité (le moindre mouvement et le curseur répond, pour vous les gamers !) et la fiabilité ( pas de sauts du curseur contrairement a la technologie Optique) de la technologie de la boule, 
	- elle utilise la facilité de l'optique : pas besoin de nettoyage, précision accrue (bien sur ne saute pas sans cesse comme les souris optiques)

Et si vous regardez sur le site de logitech, ils vous montrent la différence entre la souri Laser et Optique par l'intermédiaire de photos; Et c'est a ce point précis!!

Je conseille particulièrement cette souris au Gamer (au fait quand est-ce que les développeurs de jeux s'intéresserons au Macintosh qui est une machine très puissance si on utilise ses capacités???) et aux photographe (comme moi ;-) )


Maintenant je vais vous parler de la pratique

La souris est si agréable au toucher et lorsque l'on quitte la main de celle si, on a qu'une envie c'est de la reposer (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je fait des fautes : j'ai très envi de quitter mon clavier pour reprendre la souris en main lolloll )
Les boutons sont pas trop mous mais s'enfonce sans peine. De plus le design (qui est si important pas vrai les Macintoshiens lol) est beau (enfin avis personnel) et la main se pose naturellement (pour les droitier, je ne suis pas gaucher) sur la souri et les boutons sont tous accessibles...
J'ai essayer d'affoler le curseur a plusieurs reprise mais rien n'y fait, le curseur répond au quart de tour (e même moins lol) et l'effet de tremblement produit par les souris optique a complètement disparut (ouf). De ce fait, la souri n'use pas sa batterie sans arrêt.

En parlant de la batterie, il y a un témoin de charge très pratique sur le coté de la souris pour vérifier l'état de charge (dont je ne sait toujours pas l'emplacement !) et aussi depuis l'interface sur l'ordinateur (pratique : je me souvient de ma Dexxa qui ne prévenait pas avant de se couper ou elle prévenait 5 mins avant !). Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester la capacité de celle ci du fait de la réception de cette souris aujourd'hui ! Mais d'après d'autres personne, cette duré serait exceptionnelle ! A vérifier tout de même. De plus la batterie se recharge en moins de 2 heure donc si vous avez une passe il y a toujours moyen d'y remédier.

J'ai installer la souris sur mon beau macintosh G5. speedy gonzales et la pomme font decidement équipe !. Tout marche a ravir !.

Voici cependant quelque modifications que j'ai opérées dans la configuration de la souris : 

1 - Le mode exposé : 
	j'ai remplacer le bouton de changement d'application par la fonction exposé

2 - Autoschroll
			J'ai modifier la fonction autoscroll par celle de régalge du volume : + et - fort

3 - clic molette
					bien que difficile, j'ai replacer l'option double clic par mode Muet

Tous ces boutons me permettent alors d'utiliser la souris comme une télécommande. A propos de ce "mode" télécommande, je n'ai pas eu de problème d'interférence au niveau de la transition d'onde... Donc fiable.

Pour les modifications de bouton, je vais vous expliquer comment procéder : 

La démarche n'ai  pas aisée pour la fonction exposé :

Dans l'utilitaire livré avec la souri, lancer les préférences système puis cliquer sur e logo logitech en bas. Puis double cliquer sur la votre souris. Puis cliquer sur les flèches de droite de "bouton de changement rapide". Sélectionner dans le menu du bas "clic avancer" puis cliques a nouveau sur "bouton de changement rapide". Enfin dans le numéro de bouton, choisissez 8. 
Revenez dans les préférences système puis cliquer sur "exposé". Dans la parti souri, choisisir dans le menu "toute les fenêtres" l'item "bouton 8 de la souris". Et voila le tour est joué.

Et pour ceux qui possederaient un ordinateur dépourvu de port USB , Logitech livre une adaptateur USB->PS2 donc pas de problème !

Bref, à SAISIR
En esperant que cet avis vous aura interressé. 

Pour toute question, utilisez les commentaires


Alban


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Tu devrais mettre cela ici


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de la batterie. Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester la capacité de celle ci du fait de la réception de cette souris aujourd'hui ! Mais d'après d'autres personne, cette duré serait exceptionnelle ! A vérifier tout de même.


Oui, à vérifier comme tu dis...
J'aimerai beaucoup connaitre l'autonomie dans des conditions réelles d'utilisation. 
En attendant, évitons peut-être les superlatifs comme _exceptionnelle_ sans en savoir plus.  
Pour info, le record à battre est de 11 mois avec le même jeu de piles (2x LR03 alcalines), 8h00/jour, 6jours/7, sans extinction pendant les nuits/veille. Là, on peut commencer à parler de _durée exceptionnelle_...


----------



## fanou (13 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, à vérifier comme tu dis...
> J'aimerai beaucoup connaitre l'autonomie dans des conditions réelles d'utilisation.
> En attendant, évitons peut-être les superlatifs comme _exceptionnelle_ sans en savoir plus.
> Pour info, le record à battre est de 11 mois avec le même jeu de piles (2x LR03 alcalines), 8h00/jour, 6jours/7, sans extinction pendant les nuits/veille. Là, on peut commencer à parler de _durée exceptionnelle_...


 Pour l'autonomie la bête travaille chez moi sans revenir sur son socle, j'en reparlerai quand les batteries seront a plat.
 Sinon j'ai quand meme des reproches a lui faire niveau ergonomie:
 trop grosse et trop lourde, la prise en main n'est pas idéale et beaucoup moins bonne que mon ancienne MX 300.


----------



## wayne (31 Décembre 2004)

j'ai une souris Pilot cordless optical mouse et il m'est IMPOSSIBLE d'insteller le driver. j'ai tout essayé, reparer les autorisation du DD, installer avec les extensions désactivées, le constat est le suivant: 

sans driver installé: 
la souris fonctionne mais le pointeur disparait de emps à autre et ne réapparait que si j'active la mollette. de temps à autre, le pointeur s'arrete momentanément.

avec le driver installé (LCC pour Mac OSX téléchargé sur logitech.com):
le pointeur se déplace bien, mais aucun clic ne peut etre fait (y-compris mollette). 
dès que je desinstalle le driver, je me retrouve instantanément dans le 1° cas. 

J'ai aussi mis à jour OSX en 10.3.7

Sur d'autre ordinateur (PC) je n'ai pas de problème avec cette souris !!!

Je suis sec et le support logitech (que j'ai contacté) aussi.

Toutes les idées sont bienvenues

MEEERCIII.


----------



## wayne (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai une souris Pilot cordless optical mouse et il m'est IMPOSSIBLE d'insteller le driver. j'ai tout essayé, reparer les autorisation du DD, installer avec les extensions désactivées, le constat est le suivant: 

sans driver installé: 
la souris fonctionne mais le pointeur disparait de emps à autre et ne réapparait que si j'active la mollette. de temps à autre, le pointeur s'arrete momentanément.

avec le driver installé (LCC pour Mac OSX téléchargé sur logitech.com):
le pointeur se déplace bien, mais aucun clic ne peut etre fait (y-compris mollette). 
dès que je desinstalle le driver, je me retrouve instantanément dans le 1° cas. 

J'ai aussi mis à jour OSX en 10.3.7

Sur d'autre ordinateur (PC) je n'ai pas de problème avec cette souris !!!

Je suis sec et le support logitech (que j'ai contacté) aussi.

Toutes les idées sont bienvenues


----------



## Weaver (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
 On m'a prêté pour quelques jours le kit Logitech Cordless Desktop LX700: Souris/Clavier sans fil

 Ca a été reconnu sans pb par mon 10.3.7 sur un G4 bipro

 Mais bien sûr, toutes les touches installées sur le clavier ne fonctionnent pas où sont "égarées"
 Il y en a une telle quantité... 

 Pas de driver pour mac of course!!!

 Y a t'il des Macintoshiens qui ont le même matos et comment s'y sont ils pris pour le rendre opérationnel au max?

 Est-ce qu'il existe des logiciels de paramétrage des touches de fonctions avancées et est-ce que c'est compliqué à utiliser?

  En étendant la question:

 Des utilisateurs de matériels clavier/souris autres que Apple ont-ils des tuyaux à me passer sur les logiciels qui permettent de rattraper les drivers manquants sous Mac pour paramétrer les différents boutons supplémentaires du matériel standard Apple?

 Merci


----------



## nemo44 (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà j'ai acheté avec mon iMac G5 20'' une souris Logitech MX1000 (la laser qui est sensée être ultra précise et tout et tout...). Question programmation des touches cela fonctionne bien. Le problème vient du pointeur avec "la flèche qui saute inopinément". Je m'explique. Parfois quand je bouge la souris le pointeur saute d'une dizaine de centimètre en haut ou sur le côté et la souris devient "incontrolable". J'ai testé la souris sur différentes surface (bois, papier, sous-main plastifié) et c'est toujours pareil. 

Est-ce un problème connu de cette souris ? Est-ce un pb de surface utilisée ? Suis-je le seul à avoir ce genre d'anomalie ? Merci de m'apporter vos expériences...


----------



## tagazou (22 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous et a toutes

J ai acheté un clavier logitech dino novo bluetooth et je  n ai reconnu aucun pb pour le clavier

en revanche pour le pavé numerique malgré sa reconnaissance par l utilitaire bluetooth il ne fonctionne pas (pas de chiffres dans word par exemple

pourriez vous me quider pour qu il soit fonctionnel

Merci d avaance

Tagazou


----------



## billboc (22 Janvier 2005)

hello,

sabez-vous si on est obligé de branché la MX1000 sur un port natif ou est-il possible par exemple de la brancher sur un hub usb d'ecran ?

Merci
A+

Billboc


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (23 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui le même problème est de retour, mais avec une souris Logitech et le clavier branché dans un port USB du Formac raven black.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (24 Janvier 2005)

OK, solution trouvée: changer les batteries.


----------



## Manuko (24 Janvier 2005)

Des beaux tapis, sur mesure, tout prévu pour la MX 1000 !!

C'est par là, mais il faut s'inscrire.... en tout cas ça vaut le detour (y'en a même des typés Mac  .


----------



## tico (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis quelques jours un problème de fonctionnement de ma souris sur mon imac G3 400, avec mac os 9. Souris logitech sans fil qui ne marche plus du tout. 
J'ai changé les piles, sans résultat.
Et je m'aperçois que lorsque je redémarre le mac, il y a une icone d'extension avec une tête de vache qui apparait, en bas du mac, alors qu'elle n'y était pas avant. Virus ?
Il y a t'il un lien entre les deux ?
Je suis dans l'incapacité de remédier à ce pb.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Tchet (25 Janvier 2005)

tico a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> il y a une icone d'extension avec une tête de vache qui apparait
> Merci de votre aide.


Et si tu vire cette extension?


----------



## xanadu (25 Janvier 2005)

tico a dit:
			
		

> ... je m'aperçois que lorsque je redémarre le mac, il y a une icone d'extension avec une tête de vache qui apparait, en bas du mac, alors qu'elle n'y était pas avant. Virus ?
> Je suis dans l'incapacité de remédier à ce pb.Merci de votre aide.


   C'est tout simplement la vache qui a un virus    

Si maintenant à chaque fois qu'il y a un petit problème de disfonctionnement on pense directement à un virus, la vie ne sera plus soutenable  
Comme cité ci-dessus ; cherches l'extension en question que tu peux mettre à la poubelle si tu penses que tu en n'auras pas besoin. Penses à ce que tu as installé ces derniers temps pour te faciliter la recherche dans le gestionnaire d'extension. À moins que cette extension existait déjà avant et que tu ne t'en es pas aperçu tout simplement.
Si cette extension n'est pas celle d'un utilitaire ou logiciel de pointeur, souris et all...je ne vois pas le rapport avec le problème de souris. Si ce n'est pas lié aux piles ni au réglage préférentiels, alors c'est matériel et une souris a aussi une durée de vie limitée.
Enfin penses à faire un peu d'entretien et de maintenance à l'occasion.
Et Bienvenue sur macgenaration 
@ plus


----------



## billboc (30 Janvier 2005)

au fait quand bous ne l'utilisez pas cette souris vous en fiates quoi ?
perso je la met sur off et sur sa base...
mais je me demande si pour les betteries c'est une bonne chose d'être tout le temps sous tension ??

++
Billboc


----------



## graubil (13 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
le driver téléchargé sur le site Logitech pour ma souris "pilot optical" ne fonctionne pas avec 10.3.8
et le mode par défaut pour la roulette appliqué par os X ne me convient pas : incrément augmenté selon la vitesse à laquelle on tourne la molette "doucement une ligne, rapide plusieurs lignes voire pages"
quelqu'un eu ce genre de soucis
merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Février 2005)

Y'a-t-il des possesseurs de MX 1000 ? j'envisage son achat en couleur noire  :love:  pour remplacer ma cordless click optical ! J'ai lu qu'elle était super un peu partout, sur OS X cc'est pareil? Sur ldlc elle est à 58E je pense que je vais craquer   

Si vous l'avez vos avis m'intéressent !


----------



## fanou (16 Février 2005)

je suis tres content de ma 2ème...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Février 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> je suis tres content de ma 2ème...



ta deuxieme?


----------



## mbapcl (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

on vient de m'offrir un ensemble clavier + souris logiteck sans fil ref : cordless desktop EX 100. Il semble à la lecture sur le carton que celui-ci n'est prévu que pour PC et je suis équipé de Mac  .

existe-t-il un driver Mac ou dois-je faire un échange pour un autre clavier?. Je suis allé sur le site de logitech et je n'ai pas trouvé l'information.

merci d'avance pour votre aide

Bernard


----------



## golf (16 Février 2005)

mbapcl a dit:
			
		

> on vient de m'offrir un ensemble clavier + souris logiteck sans fil ref : cordless desktop EX 100. Il semble à la lecture sur le carton que celui-ci n'est prévu que pour PC et je suis équipé de Mac  .
> 
> existe-t-il un driver Mac ou dois-je faire un échange pour un autre clavier?. Je suis allé sur le site de logitech et je n'ai pas trouvé l'information.


Le site est on ne peut plus clair : 





			
				EX100 a dit:
			
		

> PC ? USB ? PS/2
> Configuration requise
> PC compatible IBM®
> ? Windows 98SE, Windows 2000, Windows Me ou Windows XP


----------



## golf (16 Février 2005)

Les modèles Mac sont clairement indiqués dans cette page...


----------



## fanou (18 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ta deuxieme?


ben oui, si tu relis l'historique des posts tu verrras que ma première était défectueuse:le curseur sautait régulièrement....


----------



## billboc (18 Février 2005)

j'ai le meme probleme que toi...
tu as appelé logitech directement et tu leur as renvoyé ?
comment as tu fait exactement ??

Merci pour ton aide
A+
Billboc


----------



## pampelune (20 Février 2005)

Je viens de m'acheter une souris sans fil Logitech® Cordless Optical Mouse for Notebooks.

Mais malgré quelques posts sur le sujet, je ne suis toujours pas très clair sur les points suivants, donc si vous pouviez me les confirmer, merci :

1) Autonomie : quelle est la vôtre pour une utilisation moyenne ? 

2) faut il impérativement l'éteindre (bouton qui est dessous, ou y a t il une fonction de mise en veille auto comme sur mon clavier Apple Bluetooth ?

3) Je lui ai trouvé un fonctionnement un peu bizarre, comme les clics qui ne marchaient pas parfois, du coup j'ai désinstallé le pilote logitech, mais le défilement avec la roulette étant beaucoup trop lent pour moi, j'ai donc du installer USB Overdrive qui semble lui marcher, cela dit j'ai parfois les clics ou la roulette qui ne marchent pas mais je ne suis pas sur à 100% que cela vienne de la souris...quelle est votre expérience sur le fonctionnement (avec quel pilote...)

4) Le clic de gauche fait un bruit bien plus désagréable que le droit, chez vous aussi ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## sebintosh (20 Février 2005)

Bonjour, 

J'ai une MX700 et je n'ai jamais réussi à paramétrer le centrage auto du curseur par défaut sur la boite de dialogue.
Alors que sur celle que j'utilise au boulot (une vulgaire logitech de base) pas de pb, c'est dans le panneau de config souris...

Des idées ?
Merci du coup de main


----------



## sebintosh (20 Février 2005)

bon...je me suis un peu débrouillé, j'ai trouvé LazyMouse sur VTracker.
Ca marche pas mal.
Y'avait une autre manip, autre que celle ci ?


----------



## fanou (22 Février 2005)

J'ai posté mon probleme sur les forums logitech, il m'ont dit de la retourner, je l'ai rapportée au magasin qui me l'a echangée.



			
				billboc a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le meme probleme que toi...
> tu as appelé logitech directement et tu leur as renvoyé ?
> comment as tu fait exactement ??
> 
> ...


----------



## pampelune (26 Février 2005)

Up !

Personne ?


----------



## Tittom (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai une souris Mouseman dual optical, dont je suis très content pour les aspects pointage, précision, et clics. 

Par contre la molette me joue des tours : quelle que soit l'application (Safari, Mail, le Finder...) j'ai beau "rouler" comme un dingue, avec régularité ou non, le défilement ne se fait qu'un tout petit peu, et de façon très irrégulière. A vrai dire, la molette ne fait défiler qu'une fois sur 5 à peu près [edit](et d'un micro-pouième de page)[/edit]. 

De mémoire j'ai toujours eu le problème sur macos x, je ne me souviens pas si ça le fait sur os9...

Je suis passé par de nombreuses mises à jour de OsX (de la 10.1 à la 10.3.8) et du Logitech Control Center (actuellement 1.4.1), sans aucun succès. 

Si quelqu'un a une idée ou un témoignage dans le même genre, merci


----------



## Tittom (28 Février 2005)

Bon, j'ai résolu mon problème tout seul, j'explique. 

Le problème est dû à un défaut d'alignement de la cellule et des petites fentes de la molette : quand la souris est bien fermée, la cellule est en fait trop haute par rapport aux fentes, ce qui fait qu'elle ne les "voit" pas défiler. 
En revanche, quand la souris n'est pas complètement fermée, l'alignement est OK et tout marche très bien. 
Solution : j'ai ouvert la souris, j'ai ajouté une petite rondelle de carton entre les deux parties de la souris (au niveau de la vis "du haut"), et je l'ai refermée. Le demi-miilimètre ainsi ajouté empêche la souris de se fermer complètement, et ça roule...

Ouf.


----------



## billboc (2 Mars 2005)

Salut,

résumé:
mon pointeur (MX1000) sautait de quelques cm vers le bas de temps en temps depuis le début...

solution:

- la mauvaise: coup de fil au services techniques de Logitech (réponse: retourner la souris pour un échange => trop cher car acheté par correspondance)

- la bonne: envoyé un mail au service technique en précisant bien que la souris a été acheté on-line

voilà la réponse



> Cher Monsieur Billboc
> 
> Merci de la confiance que vous portez à Logitech.
> 
> ...



Voilà une réponse efficace qui fait plaisr et qui ne fait perdre ni du temps ni de l'argent !
Bravo et Merci à Logitech

A+
Billboc

PS: ma souris MX1000 marche nickel !!!!!!!


----------



## fanou (3 Mars 2005)

Il a l'air de pas mal déconner leur récepteur...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Mars 2005)

Je viens de commander la mienne de MX 1000 j'espère qu'elle n'aura pas de problème


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Salut,
ma souris sans fil Logitech ne cesse de se "déconnecter" sans raison. Elle fonctionne toujours mais il faut donc sans cesse presser le petit bouton "connect" sous la souris pour pouvoir l'utiliser... C'est très chiant... Quelqu'un a une idée pour changer cet état de fait ?
Merci


----------



## billboc (5 Mars 2005)

va sur le site Logitech et contact le service clientele (je te conseille via mail)
++
Billboc


----------



## pampelune (11 Mars 2005)

re-up


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

Es tu allé lire ce fil : Souris et claviers Logitech !... ?


----------



## calvin (12 Mars 2005)

hello

partout, meme sur le site de logitech, on ne parle de mac pour la 
 *Logitech MX900 Bluetooth*

 est elle reconnue en natif par les mac ?

merci

car en ce moment, elle est a moins de 50¤ sur rue du commerce..


----------



## calvin (16 Mars 2005)

bon, je viens de l'acheter a la fnac

et franchement, quelle deception

elle est tres grosse, comme les dernieres microsoft

ca soulage le poignet mais l'ergonomie est vraiment pas bonne

elle est plus lourde que l'apple wireless, qui l'est deja pas mal avec ses piles

le deplacement est pourri et qd on installe mousezoom par exemple en doublant la valeur d'acceleration on obtient une souris rapide certes, mais exit la precision

tout l'inverse sur pc, qd j'ai essaye, elle est super prise sous windows, en testant sous toshop on fait des deplacements super fins 


je comprends pas que logitech n'ait pas developpe plus que ca pour le mac, on sent reellement la difference entre l'utilisation sur un pc et les deboires sur le mac

seul point positif, la souris est detectee et couplee rapidement au module BT du mac


demain, retour Fnac


----------



## lilimac54 (18 Mars 2005)

je te remercie de nous faire profiter de tes experiences car j'aivais justement envie de m'acheter la MX900 ou l'apple wireless, je crois que mon choix va être vite fait 
@+


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

attends un peu, il y a des rumeurs d'une nouvelle souris apple wireless


pour l'instant je suis un peu decu de ma wireless actuelle, elle glisse moins bien que n'importe quelle souris logitech filaire optique a 20 ou 25¤...

c'est pour ca que je pensais la remplacer par la MX900

en plus, bizarrement, je trouve que le revetement de la wireless fait qu'elle se salit rapidement


----------



## totorino (27 Mars 2005)

Mais comment diable atteindre les touches qui sur PC sont accessibles via ALT-Gr, comme les crochets, les accolades ou le tilde ???

Merci.


----------



## totorino (27 Mars 2005)

Il faut utiliser ALT-OPTION + 5,6,8,9 pour les crochets et accolades et ALT-OPTION N pour le ~
Y a t-il un moyen pour utiliser les mêmes combinaisons de touches que sur PC ?
J'ai entendu parler de remappage du clavier. Comment faire ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2005)

Ouais c'est bien ça, il faut indiquer à Mac OS X que tu utilise un clavier PC.
Pour ça normalement Logitech te fourni un driver. Si ce n'est pas le cas je peux te mettre en ligne la config de clavier PC (que tu pourra ensuite sélectionner dans les préférences système) mais seulement demain soir.


----------



## totorino (28 Mars 2005)

..Mais visiblement Logitech n'a pas fait le boulot jusqu'au bout.
Merci pour ta config clavier.
@+


----------



## totorino (28 Mars 2005)

Suffit de choisir dans "International" Logitech. C'est tout con et ça marche nickel :
{}[]@#\


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2005)

est ce que cette souris (MX900) est compatible mac ?
normalement oui ,mais surle site de la fnac c'est marqué PC juste...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mai 2005)

est ce que cette souris bluetooth logitech est compatible avec le Power Mac G5 avec bluetooth ?
parce que sur le site de la Fnac ,c'est marqué PC seulement ,alors je m'interroge,parce qu'elle est pas mal cette souris,non?


Hé, oui, les multipostages mènent à rien 
golf


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Mai 2005)

Oui elle est compatible mac
Tu peux avoir les commentaires des usagers macg ici


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle est pas mal cette souris,non?



oui, mais il y en a d'autres aussi bien et même mieux, comme les Razer.

un test interessant entre une logitech haut de gamme et une razer 
ici 
par contre, elle n'est pas bluetooth :rose: 
(j'ai la razer DB depuis quelques temps et elle est vraiment très bien, et pas cher sur cdiscount  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mai 2005)

ok merci!
en fait yen a pas trop encore des souris BT !
j'ai le module BT ,mais j'ai refusé l'option Clavier +souris a cause de la souris apple :mono bouton j'y arrive plus !
j'ai en ce moment une logitech sans fil a boule qui a 1 an et demi ,mais un jour il faut que je trouve un BT tt de meme!


----------



## golf (5 Mai 2005)

On en parle dans ces fils :
Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [2] !... 
Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1] !...


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2005)

La suite de ce fil est ici : Souris et claviers Logitech [2] !... ​


----------

